# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Amy Barlow McDonald

## Debs

'Coronation Street' mum Tracy Barlow is set to abandon her baby girl while she goes out drinking - in a shocking festive storyline. 

Tracy, played by actress Kate Ford, can't find anyone to look after the tot on New Year's Eve and decides to leave Amy at home in bed while she parties with Charlie Stubbs at the Rovers. 

While she sees in 2006 with Charlie, actor Bill Ward, and other revellers, viewers will see Amy at home alone - and won't know if anything happens to the little girl. 

An insider is quoted in Britain's Daily Star newspaper as saying: "It is very powerful stuff and echoes the real-life issue of children being left alone at Christmas. Babysitters at this time are always at a premium and the temptation to leave children at home, no matter how briefly, sometimes becomes irresistible for parents wanting to party. 

"A lot of Corrie fans will find the scenes disturbing, especially when the cameras return to the baby all alone in an empty house. Kate admitted when she found out about the storyline that she found it really chilling."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

she has no morals whatsover but at least it does highlight real life senarios i hope nothing bad happens to baby amy

----------


## feelingyellow

awww poor little amy! tracy's so evil!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

poor amy hope nothing happens

----------


## Luna

doesn't suprise me at all - i hope steve finds out about it and takes her back to court - about time she was out in place

----------


## melmarshall858

It really makes you wonder how people can actually do this. I too hope that steve ends up with custody of amy he is by far the better parent. wasn't these storylines meant to air last xmas as i remember reading them on the spoilers last year but it never happened

----------


## Pixie

poor little amy!!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Oh My God,Poor Amy!!
I also can't believe that people can actually do this,if i were a mum,i would never ever do this,and i would be worried sick ever second as soon as i leave the house!!
I also hope that Steve gets Amy,Tracy isn't a good parent at all,and Steve will take care of Amy,and won't abandon her!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Selfish c*w!

----------


## willsmummy

Oooh, I hate Tracey.

I don't know how anyone could leave their kid home alone like that. It makes me want to weep. Sadly, it happens in real life too.

----------


## Perdita

Amy pregnant   at 14 years old  ... 

https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/26/coron...aRWjKilpS98PgM

----------


## parkerman

Oh really! That'll be novel.....I can't remember Corrie ever having done an under age pregnancy storyline before...apart from Sarah and Faye that is.

----------

Brucie (26-11-2018), lizann (26-11-2018), LouiseP (26-11-2018), Perdita (26-11-2018), tammyy2j (27-11-2018)

----------


## Brucie

> Amy pregnant   at 14 years old  ...


FFS! Beam me up Scotty

----------

parkerman (26-11-2018), Perdita (26-11-2018), tammyy2j (27-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

by simon or aadhi?

----------


## Perdita

> by simon or aadhi?


Article says not definite yet whether existing character or they introduce a new one but Aadi will feature as possible romantic link ..they rarely have had anything to do  so far but then the twins have not been seen much lately so could do with a storyline where as Simon is wanting to go off sailing ..

----------


## emerald

Hopefully the writers will come up with an original angle on this type of storyline.  I'm just hoping they will explore the consequences of getting pregnant at such a young age, and that they follow it up properly.  Faye's pregnancy was disposed of pretty quickly, with the baby going to live with her dad's family and (as far as I know) never seen again.

----------


## lizann

> Article says not definite yet whether existing character or they introduce a new one but Aadi will feature as possible romantic link ..they rarely have had anything to do  so far but then the twins have not been seen much lately so could do with a storyline where as Simon is wanting to go off sailing ..


simon knocking amy up gives him exit storyline as tracy killing him if he stays  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

tyler is the daddy

----------


## tammyy2j

> Amy pregnant   at 14 years old  ... 
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/26/coron...aRWjKilpS98PgM


As Amy is 14, underage so rape

----------


## AyeMada

This is going to get messy..

https://www.soapoperaspy.com/2019/co...erious-danger/

----------

LouiseP (31-01-2019)

----------


## emerald

I'm wondering if this is the year that Amy finds out Tracy sold her to Roy and Hayley as a baby...  There seemed to be a tiny bit of foreshadowing of this in Friday's episode - Nina and Amy becoming friends, a reference to Roy being her godfather and of course, the symbolic gesture of Rita handing over Elsie Tanner's rings, which could also be the beginning of Amy as a character in her own right.  
Lots of factors might come together: she's at an age where she's wondering about her parents relationship and how they weren't together properly when she was born, plus, she'll probably wonder why Roy is her godfather when Tracy has never liked him.  Also, she'll be in Roy's orbit if she's becoming friends with Nina - maybe she will find something in the flat, a picture of her with Roy and Hayley, perhaps, from the brief time they looked after her?  
It probably won't happen in the near future but Nina and Amy could start putting 2 and 2 together to make 50...  I could be over thinking this of course, but she must find out at some stage (this is Corrie after all) and she's precocious enough to investigate it all and maybe confront Roy about it?...

----------

lizann (09-02-2020), parkerman (09-02-2020), Perdita (09-02-2020)

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street is reportedly lining-up a drink spiking storyline for Amy Barlow.

The soap character is set to be taken to hospital, with her parents believing that she had an overdose and that drug dealer Jacob Hay has been leading her astray, The Sun reports.

----------

